
Scientists teleport photons 300 miles into space - hdivider
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jul/12/scotty-can-you-beam-me-up-scientists-teleport-photons-300-miles-into-space
======
db48x
Lol, no they didn't. They transmitted information that confirmed that they had
received a photon which was in a state known to another party. Neither the
information about the photon, nor the photon in question, travelled alomg a
discontinuous path.

